# Anyone use Go Daddy?



## synergydesigns (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,

So I've been selling on Ebay for a while, and have become fed up, so I'm switching over to my own web site. I've been looking around and feel comfortable with Go Daddy. The only issue is that they offer so many options that each time I go to register I get confused and just end the process. I just wanted to know if anyone currently uses Go Daddy and their experience and what kind of package they chose. 

The basic premise of what I want to do is create a Store (which Go Daddy offers, at a relatively competitive price) while also having a blog. All on the same web site. I'm not great with HTML so I expect to use one of their templates. The confusing part is that they offer so many different packages it's hard to sort through what is really necessary. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The only issue is that they offer so many options that each time I go to register I get confused and just end the process


That's one of the reasons why I usually don't recommend GoDaddy. They make things very confusing and try to pitch things during their checkout process that most people don't need.

That being said, a lot of members here have used GoDaddy for hosting and have had good things to say about them. You can read the godaddy related posts here: godaddy related topics at T-Shirt Forums

My personal suggestions would be to domain name at a please like NameCheap.com, and then getting a web hosting account at a place like LunarPages, LiquidWeb, Bluehost, etc. 

The domain name should cost you about $9 per year, the hosting should between $90-$180 per year depending on which host you choose.

Most of the hosts have easy to use control panels that allow you to install popular website management/ecommerce software like wordpress/cubecart in just a couple of clicks.

If you don't mind doing a bit of research if things pop up, it can be an affordable way to go.

Alternatively, if you *just* want a store and a blog, you can do that with a store from BigCartel.com and a free blog from wordpress.com


----------



## synergydesigns (Oct 21, 2008)

That sounds pretty good. So since I'm a self admitted newbie to this stuff, my next question is that if I do choose BigCartel as my store provider and wordpress to write my blog will I be able to consolidate these two into a seamless web site. For example if I choose Lunar Pages to host my web site, will the control panel work in such a way that I have my general web site template, and these addons such as BigCartel and Wordpress act as if they exist within the page, rather than look like something out of the blue that looks clearly linked.


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

hostmonster FTW! you sign up for a year (or two) they give you a free domain.. plus wordpress is a rediculously easy setup


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know much about the providers mentioned but I would like to add my two cents. Whatever company you choose, make sure that you play with their demo to make sure you can figure out the system.

Regarding GoDaddy - yes, they do pitch a lot of stuff. But, I can tell you from experience that their customer service is fantastic. Their people answer the phone and actually (usually) know what they're talking about. So, just something to keep in mind


----------



## 1daygraphix (Sep 11, 2009)

I have used godaddy before with no problems, but as someone else suggested hostmonster is also a great one.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I've used GoDaddy for almost 10 years and have probably had about 300 domains with them over that time. I'm down to about 100 now.

I use a HostGator.com Reseller account to host all my domains.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

i been using godaddy for a while. they are hosting 5 of my websites. i agree, i didn't like their strategy of selling (or pitching) tooooooo many stuff while checking out..... BUT, as long as you know EXACTLY what you are buying then those stuff should not be a problem. Ignore.

Register a Domain..... Buy Economy Hosting....... and ignore the rest. Go check out and you're done.
Open an account at paypal..... then you're ready to sell your stuff.

If you have zero knowledge with HTML, well, it's not that hard to learn. Debut maybe 5 hours to learn the basics. That's all you need. Use some "What You See is What you Get" (WYSIWYG) HTML programs to make it easy for you to build your website.

Just little suggestion you might want to try.. goodluck.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

synergydesigns said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I've been selling on Ebay for a while, and have become fed up, so I'm switching over to my own web site. I've been looking around and feel comfortable with Go Daddy. The only issue is that they offer so many options that each time I go to register I get confused and just end the process. I just wanted to know if anyone currently uses Go Daddy and their experience and what kind of package they chose.
> 
> The basic premise of what I want to do is create a Store (which Go Daddy offers, at a relatively competitive price) while also having a blog. All on the same web site. I'm not great with HTML so I expect to use one of their templates. The confusing part is that they offer so many different packages it's hard to sort through what is really necessary. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


im in the same boat you are. i found this site that im looking into. i dont plan to do to much ecomerce, but i do plan to do a few products. anybody have any experiance with these guys. its not a domain, or hosting. its just designing software i believe. 
NetObjects Fusion: WYSIWYG Website Design Software

you mentione you sell on ebay but want to move on. have you tried auctiva eBay Auction Management, Auction Templates, Auction Tools, and Image Hosting i know its for ebay, but i think they offer stores off ebay as well


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

synergydesigns said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I've been selling on Ebay for a while, and have become fed up, so I'm switching over to my own web site. I've been looking around and feel comfortable with Go Daddy. The only issue is that they offer so many options that each time I go to register I get confused and just end the process. I just wanted to know if anyone currently uses Go Daddy and their experience and what kind of package they chose.
> 
> The basic premise of what I want to do is create a Store (which Go Daddy offers, at a relatively competitive price) while also having a blog. All on the same web site. I'm not great with HTML so I expect to use one of their templates. The confusing part is that they offer so many different packages it's hard to sort through what is really necessary. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Rodney's advice in this thread is much better then mine. He obviously keeps up with the varied web solutions for stores. I don't with the exception of the ones that effect ours. So, take my advice with a grain of salt.

That said. My 2 cents. Overall, godaddy is good to deal with. I don't host our sites with them but have a couple of domains and ssl there. I like the fact that they have phone support which ranges from good to great with an exception now and again. One thing I would advise is to keep everything together with the same supplier for your web site solution if possible.


----------



## metalontarget (Sep 12, 2009)

I have used GoDaddy just to purchase my domains but use hostmonster to host all my sites. They do have a few free features such as a basic Shopsite and others. I have found a website partner at Sharpwebsites.com that do a very good job at creating sites and at a very competitive price. Check them out.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I also use GoDaddy to register all my sites but only recommend optimized hosting (ie $25+ per month). It's worth it IMO.


----------



## Dbwjratwork (May 8, 2008)

I had Godaddy for maybe a month or two and the site was overwhelming and I switch to register.com. Godaddy gave me a lot of headaches in the process as well.. Nodaddy.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

synergydesigns said:


> That sounds pretty good. So since I'm a self admitted newbie to this stuff, my next question is that if I do choose BigCartel as my store provider and wordpress to write my blog will I be able to consolidate these two into a seamless web site. For example if I choose Lunar Pages to host my web site, will the control panel work in such a way that I have my general web site template, and these addons such as BigCartel and Wordpress act as if they exist within the page, rather than look like something out of the blue that looks clearly linked.


Well, if you know CSS you can make them look very similar. If not, they are most likely going to look different. I know there are some add ons out there for ZenCart and Wordpress, but I'm not too sure how good they are.


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Honestly stay away from Go Daddy. I used to run my store on their hosted environment and page loads were miserable. I've read a few sites that have said Go Daddy is hosting so many other other sites off the same server that performance takes a major hit.

My recommendation is to use Laughing Squid. Not only am I a big fan of their blog but since moving my Wordpress site from Go Daddy to Laughing Squid my page loads have been 5-10x faster. 

Part of my love for the company is that they are smart, tech savvy and use the tools that I do. Twitter, Wordpress, Facebook. 

Check em out.

- Clint


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

I use godaddy. I don't mind them. The only problem is: I was almost charged twice for something. So just be careful. Overall I am still happy with them.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I use Go Daddy and have over 20 domains.


They now have a fast check out and you can 
buy your domain and check out quickly.

They offer hundreds of options and they do
want to sell you more but just learn to navigate
the page and you are good to go.

Never had a problem with them and there are always
discounts available for domains and renewals etc.
so be sure to look for promo code / coupons
online before you purchase anything.

For a $10 dollar domain (about $7 with promo code)
you get your domain, an email for the domain
[email protected] you get a free website
and you get a trusted company that isn't going
out of business any time soon.

No matter who you go with be sure to do your
homework. 

Some may seem cheaper but look for hidden costs.

When customer service is needed or questions come up
just pick up the phone. They have great customer service
compared to some who have you waiting for hours.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 17, 2008)

As someone who has used many many registrars and eventually became a reseller for enom himself, stay away from godaddy at all costs. They're notorious for double charging, pulling registrations for complaints (even if they're unfounded and not about your domain but a similar one) and generally rude to deal with.

Trust me, it takes one person mad at you and making either a dmca complaint or a spam complaint to them about you and you'll find out.

Mind you, most people don't have to deal with that but it is nice to know how they treat their customers (poorly).


----------



## cleduc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have used Go Daddy and thought their support was really great.


----------



## gaillock (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok I don’t know anything about selling online nor web sites. I’m I the process of starting an online business myself. But I have a co-worker that stopped using e-bay due to the increase in fees. She now uses www.bonanzle.com and loves it. She said the fees are cheaper and it is easy to tranfer items from e-bay. Maybe you can sale at bonanzle until create your web site.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

I personally choose GoDaddy mainly because of their support and price.

There have been a few times i've been tinkering away at 2am in the morning and needed to speak to their support. And with a quick call to a local number they're there. 

In my mind support passes price as a priority. But as for price I pay someting like $360 Aussie for 2 years hosting which includes free and easy setup of apps and platforms like DotNetNuke and others.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

The only thing I've used Go Daddy for is to buy a domain and use it to forward to my Storenvy store. So I don't have to use the store URL they gave me. Even though they tried to sell me like 20 more things before I finally paid for my domain, everything else worked without a problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Austin300 said:


> They now have a fast check out and you can
> buy your domain and check out quickly.


Thanks for posting this. That's one of the reasons I avoid godaddy (all the upsell screens)


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

I would also reccomend staying away from GoDaddy. There nothing but trouble and there server performance for backend heavy sites isn't good.

I reccomend using Drupal + Ubercart solution. Of course this might involve you having to pay some money, so I guess it depends on how serious you are, but it will incorporate your shopping cart and blog seemlessly. 

Shane


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

I started with Freewebs then moved to go daddy because they have cheap domains but moved to lunar pages. I am now using Media Temple its much more expensive at $20 a month but much more reliable, a better more flexible service and simpler user interface.


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

Neon Bible said:


> I started with Freewebs then moved to go daddy because they have cheap domains but moved to lunar pages. I am now using Media Temple its much more expensive at $20 a month but much more reliable, a better more flexible service and simpler user interface.


Media Temple is a great option, but they are more expensive than your normal shared hosting company.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes they are, Lunar pages did not support some of the scripting I needed. My web designer is really great and stands by media temple so i am sticking with the extra cost. I have multiple sites on my account and share the cost so its a little better.

Also be ware if you try to purchase your domains from one company from real cheap and host somewhere else, I had to keep domains at Godaddy for like 90 days and redirect my name servers before I could transfer. Its just not worth all the hassle to save a couple bucks on something I consider to be the backbone for all future marketing for my business.


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

I try to keep my domains and hosting seperate so as not to have all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

I like to keep my eggs in a cool stainless steel refrigerator.


----------



## LevelUpNews (Mar 16, 2010)

I actually use GoDaddy for 3 of my domains using 1 hosting account, and it's just about $100 a year for everything. 

I'm a freelance web designer and I've created sites for a dozen customers the past year and all have been on godaddy and no one has had any problems. Some people like separating domains and hosting but I find it to be so much easier to deal with. When myself or clients have a problem we're only dealing with one company and not separate companies for domain and hosting. 

I'm currently creating a wordpress site through godaddy for a coworker who plans to review and sell books. He's enjoying it so far and have had no problems as of yet with the entire process. 

Sure the upsell screens during checkout can be annoying but it takes all of 1 minute to read them and know which ones to ignore and which ones you may want. 

Just throwing out my 2 cents.


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

LevelUpNews said:


> I actually use GoDaddy for 3 of my domains using 1 hosting account, and it's just about $100 a year for everything.
> 
> I'm a freelance web designer and I've created sites for a dozen customers the past year and all have been on godaddy and no one has had any problems. Some people like separating domains and hosting but I find it to be so much easier to deal with. When myself or clients have a problem we're only dealing with one company and not separate companies for domain and hosting.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any issues with static sites or wordpress, but when you get to CMS's like Drupal you will have performance issues on a GoDaddy server I guarantee it.


----------



## musica (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,I am new to this site ,recently i create an reselling account with this GoResellers.com : Low cost domain names, domain transfers, web hosting, email accounts, and so much more. site's help ,here only make all my website's at very very cheap rate ,also this site provide an internet business opportunity for me. visit this site for more details.


----------



## amber (Jun 16, 2010)

One of my friends uses Go Daddy for his blogging site and has no complain. You might also want to look at 1and1 - service is not bad and price is reasonable.

For online store, my sister created hers using jewelrywonder.com, an online store builder and marketplace that does not charge fees. So far she likes it. 

Etsy is popular among online sellers and you probably already knew.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

I just looked @ page Buz, it seems to have a good set up for a small ecommerce site. Have you ever used it?
Thank You
Ric


----------

